

Google takes 32% of your advertisement profits - hippich
http://websitetutorials.net/google-adsense/how-setup-and-use-google-adsense.html

======
spooneybarger
As my ad revenue is currently $0 a year, I don't really mind google taking
their 32%.

------
vipivip
Is Google evil?

